# Futurama Has Been Added to Disney Plus.



## Manurack (Feb 23, 2021)

One of my friends shared that on FB earlier and I checked my Disney Plus to see if it true. 

I haven't seen this classic TV show in probably 15 years! I was actually looking to buy the entire 8 seasons on DVD from Amazon a few months back, glad I didn't!

I'm 30 now - I was 9 years old when it was released back then. I watched a few episodes earlier and holy fuck - so many adult jokes that I never got as a kid! Futurama is back!


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 24, 2021)

Disney owns futurama? 

So sick of buying streaming subscriptions for one or two shows. 

I guess it's getting about time to yo for my hos and get another bottle of rum...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Disney owns futurama?
> 
> So sick of buying streaming subscriptions for one or two shows.
> 
> I guess it's getting about time to yo for my hos and get another bottle of rum...



Disney owns 20th Century Fox. 

It's been on Hulu and Comedy Central's website forever. Not sure if it's region locked though.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 24, 2021)

Can't wait to see how they've censored it.


----------



## Manurack (Feb 24, 2021)

dr_game0ver said:


> Can't wait to see how they've censored it.



You have to enter your password and agree to set your tv rating to mature. From the few episodes I've seen, they haven't censored it.


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2021)

And bobs burgers. I am ready.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 24, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> So sick of buying streaming subscriptions for one or two shows.


+1. I just sort of don't watch much TV anymore 'cause I have no interest in maintaining a bunch of subscriptions. Futurama fits in that category of things I might watch again if I had access to it already, but I'm not about to attach a monthly fee to it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 24, 2021)

If you have Hulu both Bob’s Burgers and Futurama are on there. Or at least were pretty recently!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> If you have Hulu both Bob’s Burgers and Futurama are on there. Or at least were pretty recently!!!



I just realized this is a regional thing. The US gets 20th Century Fox programming on Hulu, Canada gets it through Disney+ now.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 24, 2021)

Gosh, I hope Futurama doesn't get taken off Prime here.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 24, 2021)

Futurama is one of the funniest shows I’ve ever seen. You can definitely tell the writers just threw up whatever storylines and jokes they wanted. So many mathletes worked on that show too. Glad more people will get to watch it.


----------



## John (Feb 24, 2021)

Dude, everyone knows that Futurama is the stupidest, unfunniest, lamest TV show to ever exi*ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD.
*
Praise and wonder to the mesmerizing amphibian.


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 24, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just realized this is a regional thing. The US gets 20th Century Fox programming on Hulu, Canada gets it through Disney+ now.


I know this is about Futurama, but this is the one thing that annoys me about how Family Guy is on Disney+, yet it's not available in the US. I did see a TikTok on how to watch Family Guy if you're in the US which is basically just using a VPN, but at the same time I don't wanna feel like I'm having to go the extra mile just to watch a TV show.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 25, 2021)

Amy is lucky she didn't get all Ds; it's the year 3000 and she'd probably still be waiting on that amp.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 4, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I know this is about Futurama, but this is the one thing that annoys me about how Family Guy is on Disney+, yet it's not available in the US. I did see a TikTok on how to watch Family Guy if you're in the US which is basically just using a VPN, but at the same time I don't wanna feel like I'm having to go the extra mile just to watch a TV show.


It's part of a new section on international versions of Disney+ called "Star". It basically has all the mature Disney-owned content (including the 20th Century Fox titles they acquired) since there's no Hulu outside of the US.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_(Disney+)

I've noticed that every Disney-owned movie isn't available on streaming services and movie TV channels I'm subscribed to (including Fox Movies, which is owned by Disney ironically enough), so I'm guessing that they're planning to launch Disney+ in my country soon, probably this year.


----------

